# looking for custom made acrylic cages



## alex21 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello,

is there anybody that can make me an acrylic cage? Let me know if there is someone that can make me an acrylic cage for a mantis or spider. email me at [email protected] with any info.

Thanks


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 11, 2007)

be to much money to get a custom made one..why not buy from of the net?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 12, 2007)

Tony Dehn is great with acrylic cages. E-mail him at [email protected] Haven't seen him around here recently. Attached pic is one of the cage from him, my Pekingese loves it :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 12, 2007)

"my Pekingese loves it "

Are you sure? :lol: 

Nah, wow, that's a really cool cage.


----------

